# Period 2 weeks late, but negative preg. test?



## daisymommy

Hi all, I am a mother of a 2.5 year old. He took 1.5 years to conceive, and we have been wanting another for quite awhile. I have been seriously TTC for 9 months now, with no luck.

My period is never late...28 days like clockwork. But this time, I am 2 weeks late. I don't feel like I am getting ready to start my period, nor do I feel pregnant either. I have taken 3 home tests, starting the day my period was due, but they are all negative. But then why on earth hasn't AF showed up? I am not breastfeeding by the way, so that isn't it.

I am so scared that maybe I got pregnant and for some reason the baby isn't alive so that's why it isn't showing up on a test. Is that even possible? Is it more likely my hormones are out of whack for some reason? I am going to go to the OB/GYN this week if I can get an apt. But what type of test beyond a pregnancy test should I ask them to do to figure out what the deal is? Certain hormone tests? I have a infertility specialist apt. in 2 weeks, but I don't want to wait that long.

Any ideas?


----------



## Spark

I think it's quite common to have delayed ovulation and thus delayed periods. Do you remember seeing egg white cervical mucus (if that's common for you) at all in the last few weeks? It can indicate that your body was trying to ovulate. If you can remember back far enough, do you remember any stress around the time you were due to ovulate: travel, house guests, something scary, etc. That can certainly delay ovulation. But, really do you konw for sure that you're ovulating?

You may want to look into Take Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Weschler (sp?). For one thing it's VALUABLE information about if you ovulate, when you ovulate, when you're the most fertile and you'll always know exactly when your period is coming.









Best of luck to you!


----------



## daisymommy

You are absolutely correct about the delayed ovulating. Lately I have been ovulating twice in one month, the second time on day 21. But usually I still start my period 7 days later on day 28. I didn't consider that my period could become late as a result of delayed ovulation.

Also, my whole family was sick with the flu for 2 weeks, and I was getting no sleep. So yes, there was some stress! LOL! Forgot that could throw things off. I am normally so regular, I forgot that things could throw your cycle out of whack. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## gethane

Sorry to butt in on your thread, but I just had to ask, what is WITH this ovulating twice a month stuff? I don't chart, but I always notice (even if I don't write down day) my CM, and I've been getting it twice a month, about a week apart, for a few months in a row now. I wondered if it was because I'm getting old (36) and my body was sending out desperation signals "more babies! more babies!"









I think I'd be afraid to TTC right now.


----------



## Marlet

I don't want to give you false hope or anything like that but I thought I would share with you my experience. I was almost 3 weeks alte before I got a positive. I tested when I was late and nothing. I tested when I was a week and a half late and nothing. So on and so forth till almost three weeks late. It drove me crazy! I have heard though that some women produce the hormones needed for pregnancy a little slower than others and that's why it takes so long to get a positive. Once they start getting to normal levels things take off like they should. Hope you figure it out soon!


----------



## wasabi

Some women do produce the hcg that hpts measure in lower amounts than average so that can lead to a slower true result. And even for a women who is normally like clockwork something can easily throw it off. We tend to assume that month was normal and so we think we're late but really based on when ovulation actually happened we're not. I conceived my second around the time AF should have been only a day or two away. I had a 30 day cycle that never varied. That month however I went on a long cross-country trip and I guess that was enough to throw things off.

However I did want to point out that fertile CM does not mean that you ovulated. It only means your body was preparing to possibly ovulate. Your body can change its mind. :LOL So for the poster that mentioned seeing fertile quality CM twice but isn't charting you can't actually know that you ovulated at all much less twice. You need to be temping to actually confirm ovulation has occurred. I have also seen many women talk about ovulating twice but fwiw it's worth according to TCOYF and other sources I have read you can ovulate twice but it will be within the same 24 hours. Unless you were the rare woman who has two sets of reproductive organs (and I'm not being sarcastic at all I know there are documented cases of women with two uteri carrying pregnancies of different ages) once you have ovulated the hormones that are released by your ovaries prevent a second ovulation from occuring after a day of the first ovulation. You can't ovulated and then ovulate again a week later without some sort of unusual physiology/hormonal/endocrine anomaly going on.


----------



## anglebaby

: You can ovulate rwice on clomid and it can be few days apart. I only know this because I did. Hope this help baby dust







Also if you do ovulate twice can get pregnant with twins


----------



## cathochick

If ovulation occurs more than once in a cycle, it occurs within 24 hours of the release of the first egg. Women do not ovulate once and then again a week later. The exception would be women taking drugs to bring about ovulation.

If you are only charting cervical fluid, it might look like you are ovulating twice when you have more than one mucus patch in a cycle. This happens when, for whatever reason (stress, illness, etc.), the body gears up to ovulate but then shuts the process down (first mucus patch). The process starts up again later in the cycle, producing a second mucus patch which results in ovulation (followed by menstruation approx. two weeks later).

--Jessica


----------

